# Council Tax Statements - Spouse Settlement Visa



## KS7867 (Jun 9, 2015)

Hello,

My husband has recently reapplied for a Spouse Settlement visa. We have realised that we forgot to send the Council Tax Statement to satisfy the accommodation requirements. I'm concerned that we haven't sent enough evidence to satisfy this rule.

To satisfy the accommodation requirements we sent the following

Property Inspection Report - certified by Solicitor - Not overcrowded. 
Land Registry as property is Freehold and in my father's name.
Letter from my father that we can live with the him free of charge.
Latest British Gas bill dated 20 April 2015 address to my father.
Latest Water bill dated 05 Feb 2015 address to my father.

Do you think above documentation would be sufficient, if not can I send the Council Tax Statement to them now?

Also my other concern is the Utility bills that I have submitted are not addressed to me (the Sponsor) but to my father the owner of the property. Will this be a problem?

Many thank in advance


----------



## thatweirdlady (Mar 15, 2015)

I think that seems suitable without the council tax statement. 
This wording I added below is copied and pasted right from the form. It doesn't say it is required but is one suggested document. 
As long as the letter says you both can live there, the utilities should be in his name as he's the home owner. 

Details of the accommodation that you
and your sponsor intend to live in and
permission for you to stay there along
with evidence of any other occupants
This could include:
 Land Registry documents
 mortgage statements
 rent book or tenancy agreement
 council tax statements
 property inspection report
 utilities bills
 accommodation details with a supporting letter from the occupant/ landlord
confirming that you are able to stay there


----------



## KS7867 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you thatweirdlady  

Can you send me the link for where you got that information from. Information on the government website is all over the place and confusing. 

I hope the moderators can share their opinion.


----------



## thatweirdlady (Mar 15, 2015)

https://www.gov.uk/government/uploa...ment_data/file/270197/sup-docs-settlement.pdf


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

If you are sharing with family who owns it's suggested for accommodation that you include the deed or land registry to prove who owns the property, a council tax *OR* other bill to prove they live there and a property inspection since you are sharing to prove there is no overcrowding. I'm not sure a property inspection from a solicitor holds up unless he/she is also a surveyor.


----------



## KS7867 (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks Nyclon

I have included -
Inspection Report
Land Registry 
Letter from my father 
Copy of father passport 
British Gas bill
Water bill

When we applied first time we included the same Property Inspection Report done by the same Solicitors. And included all the rest docs listed above plus Council Tax bill. In the refusal decision the ECO didn't mention anything about the accommodation evidence so I assume the solicitors inspection report was fine. Just this time I've forgot to include the Council Tax.

The Inspection report doesn't contain rocket science. Basically mentions who owns the property, details all the occupants, details number of rooms, room sizes, the condition of the property and things like central heating and double glassing. And at the end mentions solicitors opinion is property is not overcrowded. 

They didn't find a problem with it first time I hope they don't find a problem with it this time. ?. 

First time they rejected the application soley on Financial requirements.

I was just worried about not put the Council Tax statement as they mention it in their guidelines and that fact utility bills are addressed to my father. 

Thanks you for the advice.


----------

